# Do you still work a job?



## loriann (Oct 25, 2012)

I work a little part time job three times a week. A lot of my friends no longer work but I continue to work because i would be bored out of mind all week if I didnt. Do you still work a job?


----------



## InsomniacGirl (Oct 25, 2012)

I no longer work a job due to disability and health issues, and while I do miss that at times, I've been keeping quite busy over the past five years. I took care of my granddaughter during the day, ever since she was 8 months old, and now that she's in kindergarten, I pick her up from school every day. In a few months though, my son, his wife and my granddaughter will be moving to Florida due to a job relocation for my daughter-in-law. I guess I'll have to get back to my crafts and hobbies after they move, to keep myself busy, lol!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2012)

I've worked since I was 16, with part-time jobs.  I've worked full-time all of my adult life, and retired a couple of years ago.  I'm definitely not bored without working, and don't miss it at all.    My days fly by with a walk with my dog at the park, a short visit at the gym, grocery shopping, etc.  Still not caught upon my housework, but looove the fact that I no longer have to set an alarm (used to be 3:40 am), or go to bed early if I choose not to.  If I ever did get bored, I'd volunteer at an animal shelter to help a pet in need. :love_heart:


----------



## R. Paradon (Oct 25, 2012)

I do not have a physical job but I do a lot of on-line free lance writing.  I am not making a fortune but it keeps my mind active and I make enough (when I am not lazy) to pay my monthly rent.  Of course as I live in Thailand in a single apartment it only comes to less than $200 a month!


----------



## Steve (Oct 25, 2012)

Nope.. Don't work and not interested at all.. Not for any price !!!!
Worked enough years in my life and that is it !!! I retired at the age of 56 and haven't worked since.......

I am as busy as I want to be with the work around the house.. We have acreage and it keeps us busy gardening amongst other things........


----------



## loriann (Oct 26, 2012)

We have a lot of people here who choose not to work. I could definitely understand that. I think I'm not involved in enough daily activities to keep my mind busy so I work. I love to have that extra income coming in as well. I'll have to look into freelance writing.


----------



## TWHRider (Oct 26, 2012)

I worked part time until a year ago.  I had a cake job compared to what my "real job" was - lol  I worked in an insurance office so town gossip ran rampant whenever somebody came in to pay their premiums.  I learned more "stuff" in that office than I did reading the newspaper - lol lol

I quit because my old back injuries have really caught up to me and I wasn't able to get to work on time, after feeding and mucking stalls for four horses.

I have no life without my horses (some folks can't stop drinking, I can't give up my horses), so I quit my fun PT job.  This way, I can divide the barn work up through the day and rest when I need to.


----------



## eilerc (Feb 3, 2013)

Still working in law enforcement but am hoping to retire in December. Will not miss working AT ALL...been working for 47 years and am tired!


----------



## TWHRider (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello and welcome eilerc!  Hope your December retirement plans materialize. 

 I'm sure a liftetime of law enforcement has frustrated and worn you out in a worse way than some other jobs might have.  However, know there are many of us that appreciate you.  

That would be those of us that you come to our rescue and haul the violator off in handcuffs.  Like when the county deputy who lives on one side of me hauled off the 3-time convicted sex offender that lived on the other side of me, before I could shoot his jewels off.  Women should not have to strap a pistol to themselves just to go to their own barn to feed the horsesnthego:


----------



## eilerc (Feb 4, 2013)

Well - I've only worked law enforcement for the past 12 years...lots of other careers before that  I worked in IT development before this and corrections (my field) is actually less stressful! (Probably because the IT field is filled with people MUCH younger than we are...)

Even so - December can't get here soon enough!


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 4, 2013)

Kudos and Admiration to you eileric, for your years of service. Hope your retirement is everything you have hoped for.


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 4, 2013)

I also work Part Time, I enjoyed my retirement but my savings account suffered so I gotta do what I gotta do. I started working at 15 when I left home, worked under the table ( not literally SifuPhil haha) until I was of age. Only had time off for having babies . I do enjoy working and being active


----------



## R. Zimm (Feb 4, 2013)

Neither my wife or I is retired yet so we work full time. Both Librarians. We are getting to the age where we are talking about retirement and hope to lower our debt this year as a start.

There is so much to think about! We definitely want to move but where may depend on where either of our two daughters and families end up by then. At least as librarians we are ready to do the research on locations and such. I'm thinking we would be better off selling the house and renting a place in the target locale. That will gice us time to find a permanent home and/or decide if we really like the area.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2013)

Still workin' for the man every night and day.  One of my friends who retired awhile back likes to call me and say, "Are you still working, FOOL?"


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 12, 2013)

My job has been one that I've had my entire life - not so much a _job_ as a *calling*. It will never be finished, although I have in my time helped thousands achieve higher consciousness. It was why I was born; it was foretold of me as a baby, and all of my teachers recognized the qualities within me. It is not an easy job - not at all! - but I have the blessing of being more than qualified for it, and am considered somewhat of an authority - dare I say Master? - at it.




... besides ... being a gigolo is FUN!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2013)

I admire and envy those who have a calling; an actual career.  Watched a great documentary some time ago about an artist (don't remember which) who talked about working.  He was referring to getting work done on  his latest creation; which is admirable.  Accomplishing work is satisfying whereas doing work for someone else is often . . . less than...


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 12, 2013)

That Guy said:


> ...  Accomplishing work is satisfying whereas doing work for someone else is often . . . less than...



How very true.

I've had some miserable, cold and hungry times being self-employed, but even THOSE were better than the _best_ times being an employee. I don't know if it's the sense of independence, or the satisfaction of doing it all yourself ("One-Man Band Syndrome"), or just being accountable to no one but you ...

My religion forum raised the question of whether you would ever sell your soul if given the chance. I commented that every time I ever took a job working for someone else, I sold a bit of my soul.


----------



## hooters (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm still working my day job but my poor bones are really starting to put a damper on things. Unfortunately, I'm going to have to look at something less strenuous. I see all these ads for working online, has anyone tried any of them out?


----------



## ronaldj (Apr 26, 2015)

worked as a carpenter for years than retired .....five years ago took a job at the hardware three years ago, about 18 hours a  week....some days love it other day ready to call it quits....wife says I would get tired of being home all the time.....I have been working on the house these last few years getting it ready for real retirement and the extra money has been nice.....with my pension and ss we would be ok but a little extra along the way doesn't hurt.....


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 26, 2015)

Still working full time... by choice not necessity.  I just can't bring myself to let go of it..   I enjoy working..     I mean, sometimes it's a pain in the arse..  getting up early, driving in bad weather in the winter, but for the most part..  it gives me satisfaction.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2015)

I still work full time...very long hours..anything between 11 and 13 hours a day..but since I had back surgery I've eased back on my days and can choose to take time off where necessary and work from home. I worked almost all of last week, but this coming week I'll only work 2 days out of the house ..(approx 24 hours), then 2 days working from home and 3 days off completely..and that will go on for the foreseeable future.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 26, 2015)

That's a really long day, Holly.  I remember once I had a job and worked 10-12 hrs every day and also weekends.  I was exhausted, but the money was very good.  Then I realized I had no time to enjoy life and I was working for a nasty, ungrateful boss who was not going to change.  So I left.  Hope you like what you do.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 26, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> That's a really long day, Holly.  I remember once I had a job and worked 10-12 hrs every day and also weekends.  I was exhausted, but the money was very good.  Then I realized I had no time to enjoy life and I was working for a nasty, ungrateful boss who was not going to change.  So I left.  Hope you like what you do.



That sounds just like the last job I had before I retired!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> That's a really long day, Holly.  I remember once I had a job and worked 10-12 hrs every day and also weekends.  I was exhausted, but the money was very good.  Then I realized I had no time to enjoy life and* I was working for a nasty, ungrateful boss who was not going to change.*  So I left.  Hope you like what you do.



Sounds like the job I have ..._but here on a public forum I will say no more than that. _


----------



## oldman (Apr 27, 2015)

I still fly occasionally for a private charter group, but only for two clients. It makes my life simple. My FAA physical is due in September. At this time, I am contemplating not renewing my license. It has been the most difficult decision that I have ever made. How does one suddenly give up something that has been the love of their life. I have always felt that this is why I was so good at flying; I loved it. Every time I sit down to think about finally pulling the plug on my career, it brings tears to my eyes. However, I know there comes a time when each one of us has to admit to ourselves that time has finally caught up to us and it's time to step aside. 

Without a doubt, I will miss sitting in the cockpit, but will always look up when I hear a jet flying over. I pray that God helps me to make the right decision.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

My job now is attending to my ablutions...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2015)

Out out damn spot, Ralphy?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

The spots just keep coming but I would need some of that stuff that women use to try and get rid of them...nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2015)

Obviously, Ralphy, you are not up on your Shakespeare. I was referencing Lady MacBeth. Jeez, thought you were better educated than that.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Old Bill is of no relevance to me now...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Well maybe King Lear...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2015)

Ralphy, you are definitely not a cosmopolitan man. Sigh, I had so hoped.....


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Still working full time... by choice not necessity.  I just can't bring myself to let go of it..   I enjoy working..     I mean, sometimes it's a pain in the arse..  getting up early, driving in bad weather in the winter, but for the most part..  it gives me satisfaction.



You're one of the fortunate few, QS.  If I hadn't made so many bad decisions I might have been lucky enough to have had a career I loved.  My husband loved his career.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 27, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> You're one of the fortunate few, QS.  If I hadn't made so many bad decisions I might have been lucky enough to have had a career I loved.  My husband loved his career.




Thanks... I've paid my dues...  I've pounded the floors for 12 to 13 hours straight.. Got the bone spurs and bad knees to prove it.  Worked my share of weekends and holidays too.   Now I consider what I'm doing now to be retirement.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Care to expand on the bad decisions...?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Thanks... I've paid my dues...  I've pounded the floors for 12 to 13 hours straight.. Got the bone spurs and bad knees to prove it.  Worked my share of weekends and holidays too.   Now I consider what I'm doing now to be retirement.



How many hours do you normally work?  Have you thought about part-time?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Care to expand on the bad decisions...?



Now, now Ralphy.  I've mentioned these before but will satisfy your curiosity - got pregnant at 18 and married instead of being careful and going to university.  I wasn't ambitious though and didn't feel driven to do anything.  Then went to college at 28 and got a degree in science and I hate science.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 27, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> How many hours do you normally work?  Have you thought about part-time?



I work 72 hours in a two week pay period.  When I finally do decide to hang it up, I'll go on a "casual" basis..  Call me when you need me.. and I'll see if  I can make it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I work 72 hours in a two week pay period.  When I finally do decide to hang it up, I'll go on a "casual" basis..  Call me when you need me.. and I'll see if  I can make it.



We've got friends who work part-time, one is a nurse and she works in A & E (emergency) 1 day a week.  The husband works at one of the ferry piers part-time.  Easy.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 27, 2015)

Right now, one of the benefits of me working is not only the money, but I carry medical insurance on my husband who is only 63 and not yet eligible for Medicare.. He turns 65 in November of next year, so that is my target retirement date.  If I went part time now, my medical premiums, even with this company would nearly double.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Right now, one of the benefits of me working is not only the money, but I carry medical insurance on my husband who is only 63 and not yet eligible for Medicare.. He turns 65 in November of next year, so that is my target retirement date.  If I went part time now, my medical premiums, even with this company would nearly double.



Ah, right.  Medical insurance.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 27, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Ah, right.  Medical insurance.



True... however, hubby could now be insured through Obamacare if I decided to stop working.  No pre-existing condition denial!  BUT.. since Illinois does not have it's own exchange, if the SCOTUS rules in favor of the plaintiffs next month.. then hubby will not be able to get insurance and I am trapped..  I will have to work until next year.   Gotta love how some folks like to play with the lives of others huh?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> True... however, hubby could now be insured through Obamacare if I decided to stop working.  No pre-existing condition denial!  BUT.. since Illinois does not have it's own exchange, if the SCOTUS rules in favor of the plaintiffs next month.. then hubby will not be able to get insurance and I am trapped..  I will have to work until next year.   Gotta love how some folks like to play with the lives of others huh?



Yea. What a PITA not being able to plan ahead.  

I'd like to know why my DH who is not American, has never lived in America or earned money from America and never plans to live in America was given a Medicare card when I started getting SS?  What if he were to use it while we visit?  That's a waste of money.  That's what travel insurance is for.


----------

